

Lawnchair: Client Side JSON Document Store - voodootikigod
http://brianleroux.github.com/lawnchair/

======
bravura
At first blush, this project is very exciting.

Persistent objects through JSON. No muss, no fuss. Lawnchair indeed!

[edit: Here is the github source directly:
<http://github.com/brianleroux/lawnchair> ]

------
IgorPartola
This project does provide a very nice API and I think it can be very useful in
some circumstances. However, I think client side storage is not as important
as server storage. After all, a client can have many "client sides" and the
appeal of storing stuff on the server is that all of them can be stateless and
synchronized. I can see myself using this as a very nice cache mechanism for
intermediate data, but the permanent storage would stay on the server.

<IMHO>SQL is not gross!</IMHO>

------
pierrefar
Interesting.

What about persistence between browser sessions? I couldn't see anything on
the page about this.

~~~
jmtulloss
It uses the HTML5 database API.

~~~
mahmud
<http://pablotron.org/?cid=1557>

Pablotron persists to other "backends" for none html5 browsers:

* flash: Flash 8 persistent storage.

* gears: Google Gears-based persistent storage.

* localstorage: HTML5 draft storage.

* whatwg_db: HTML5 draft database storage.

* globalstorage: HTML5 draft storage (old spec).

* ie: Internet Explorer userdata behaviors.

* cookie: Cookie-based persistent storage.

------
keefe
nice idea, I am a JSON junkie but I tend to leave it at the transport layer

------
lecha
Promising. Anyone care to summarize query capabilities?

